# Chilli Oct 2011 - June 2013



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

This contains details of my cats injury. Please don't read if you are easily upset. I need to get this out because I have no one to talk to about it. Sorry if it upsets anyone. 

My cat Chilli went missing on Friday. Last time I saw him was Friday morning for breakfast. At first I thought he'd gone off and found a female as he wasn't neutered but the longer it went on, the more concerned I became. I called him at every meal time and he didn't come. Sometimes I thought I heard him miaowing, but it couldn't possibly be him.. 
Yesterday, I posted a photo of him in a local group on Facebook. After the post had loaded, I scrolled down to view new posts and came across one from a lady who said she'd found a black cat who had been run over and had died. Thankfully she took him to a vets. I'm so grateful to her. I called the vets and arranged to pick him up today. They warned me that he was cold as he had been stored in a freezer, and that he had received severe head trauma and that it didn't look very nice. The receptionist couldn't elaborate. 
The veterinary nurse was lovely. She explained his injury - he didn't have his eyes - but his lids were almost closed so unless having a proper look, it wouldn't be noticeable. My husband looked first and said it was ok for me to look. He had grazes to his muzzle but other than that, he looked like he was sleeping. 
I checked his claws, there were no signs of scuffing so the only 2 conclusions I can come to is that he went up in the air or that he was killed so instantly that he didn't have a chance to respond. 
I'm SO angry. Angry that he was left, angry that he was hit and angry that he was hit so hard, that his eyes.... Angry that I've buried him and he's not complete. Angry for him. He was only 18 months old. I had him since the day he was born. He was one of 6 and the only one to survive. The strongest one. We called him Chilli because he was always cold. He slept on a hot water bottle. 
He was very timid and it took a long time and a lot of coaxing to get him to sit with me, but he did finally, and I'd rub his belly, he'd paw my dressing gown. He was a naughty little boy. Always starting fights with his aunt. He was so handsome, solid, beautiful black cat.
We used to live right off of a main road and I managed to keep them all safe. We moved 8 weeks ago and back on to a road that is deserted in comparison. It shouldn't have happened. 
It's weird how when they're here, you don't notice the little things, but when they're gone, every thing reminds you of them, something isn't right and it takes a while to realise what it is. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry that Chilli had to leave you, far too soon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss of Chilli  Rest in peace Chilli.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how much you're going to miss Chili. *hugs*


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Chili.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am really sorry for your loss. Chilli sounded like a special cat that received lots of love from you. I think he knew that too. 

It is normal to be angry with what happened to your cat. And it will take some time for you to be at peace with what happened. I hope that you will find comfort in remembering all of the good times that you had together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmoandloki (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, that sounds so similar to what happened to my poor Loki.  It only happened on Tuesday evening so the pain is so raw. Ours was a bit different to yours, because a neighbour saw him in the road just after it happened and was able to get tell us so we could bring him in with us. I can't imagine the pain of not being able to find him. 

RIP Chilli


----------

